

Information Loss: Linking from Twitter is Broken - ihodes
http://www.tbray.org/ongoing/When/201x/2010/10/12/Referral-Shift

======
sjs382
Reposting my comment from the blog:

Browsers are the one responsible for providing the referer information to the
web server. If you come from somewhere that isn't a browser page, it is sent
without a referer (and considered a "direct link")

I wish I could track visits from external apps and bookmarks, but there are
some privacy concerns, too.

------
AndrewDucker
This is because they'll be being launched as a plain URL by the desktop app.
It just says "Operating System, please open this URL."

Is there even a standard/cross-browser method of saying "Please open this URL,
and here is a referrer to use."?

